# CPT code question for Ultrasound



## dmccullers (Oct 6, 2017)

We are doing a soft tissue ultrasound scan today in the office of a Sub-Mandibular Mass. Would we use CPT code 76536???


----------



## chembree (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes, 76536 is  head and neck.


----------

